# Dog Fatally Shoots Owner



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

http://video.aol.com/video/news-texas-sheriff-dog-fatally-shoots-owner/2048698


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

that same scenario almost happened to me back in the 70's while hunting the breakwall in cleveland. the 12 ga. was on the floor of the boat and pointed to the bow. it went off and the wood floor took the hit. it was laying right between me and my hunting partner.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Loaded weapons should not be unattended. If unavoidable then safety on. In general I do not load unless the time is within the shooting hours and at the beginning or end of the hunt.

It is easy to become distracted and forget, then another person (or dog) 
accidentally discharge a loaded weapon.

Not sure what others do about CCW loading unloading ?
...


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

well ,in our case the safety was on! it is easy for a dog to step on it to turn it off as it was a remington style safety.


----------



## lovemylabs (Dec 7, 2007)

will they trie the dog as an adult?


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

lovemylabs said:


> will they trie the dog as an adult?


I'm not quite sure I see the same humor in this scenario as you do. This is another example of the type of hunting accidents that happen every year due to neglect and carelessness, when opperating or transporting a firearm. I disagree 100% with the officer in the video whose best advice for avoiding accidental shootings is "make sure the safety is on." A gun's safety is a mechanical device capable of malfunctioning at any time. You should never rely on a weapons safety mechanism, especially when it envolves your life. Better advice would have been to treat every firearm as if it were loaded, and never transport a loaded gun in your vehicle.


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah you should really treat every gun as if it were loaded even if it isnt.


----------

